# Pork Roast



## In the Kitchen (Feb 6, 2007)

This week I made a pork roast .  Everyone really liked it.  Now they tell me to not fix it again for a while.  They are worried about pork not being good for you?  Is this really true?  How do you all feel about this?  When something is tastes good, does it always have to be not good for you?  

Thanks


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2007)

Why do they think it's not good for you?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 6, 2007)

*Unclean*

My family feels that pigs eat anything.  Kind of like the catfish of the ocean, bottom feeders.  Just their diet is not something to be desired.  Our cousin is pig farmer and he himself doesn't eat pork too much.  He never wants to explain why.  Probably because it is his livelihood.  

Also had a male pig that he had just fed attack him from behind.  Don't know what got into him?  Never know what an animal is thinking.  But I have seen their pens and they aren't the cleanest animal. 

I don't have any feeling about preparing a roast as to the flavor it has.  I guess I got a strange group here.  Always want something different.


----------



## jkath (Feb 6, 2007)

You have to remember that all farmers will tell you wacky stories about their animals.

(don't forget about our recent spinach scare....and that was from produce!)

Make the roast again. They liked it!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 6, 2007)

_ITK,_
_at one time pigs, were fed what are called slops and were not always a good choice. Plus, you had to cook the dickens out of them making them dry and not very good. Now pig sold for consumption by you and me are fed grain, corn, and not garbage. Even my doctor mentioned that they were lower in cholesterol than chickens! She advised me to eat pork,chicken, fish and less red meat.  Fix the roast, when hungry, those who complain will tuck in.Or you could do what I did when we had a little whining about what's for dinner, OH not that again..hand um the pots and pans and say go to it. J/K _

_kadesma_


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2007)

Commerical catfish farmers also feed their fish grain pellets.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 6, 2007)

*See?*

You guys know!  I am going to copy this and show them what you say.  

Like you said, they liked it so I will fix when I can.  Only 99 cents lb.  I sure got a lot of meat from it.  I put so much garlic in it.  Made the house smell so good.  I sure don't have any leftovers.  Had two good size meals out of it.  Thanks I do so appreciate your opinions and information.  Sure sounds better than bottom feeders.


----------



## QSis (Feb 6, 2007)

What cut did you use?  

Loin cuts are leaner while cuts from the shoulder (picnic or butt) are fattier.  I can see an objection to pork shoulder roasts too often, because of the fat content, maybe,  but I don't think the diets or pen conditions of commercially-raised pigs should be concerns.

kadesma, I'd love to interpret your doctor's instructions to include bacon, sausages, and pork rinds, but .... probably not, huh?  

Lee


----------



## Caine (Feb 6, 2007)

The only one a pork roast is not healthy for, is the pig!


----------



## Constance (Feb 6, 2007)

In regard to the pig attacking the farmer, I have no doubt that it happened. Pigs are mean and dangerous. 
Most of the pork we get in the grocery stores here in the USA, comes from factory farms. The pigs are contained in a very small area, and only eat the special mix that is fed to them. There is various discussion about the humanity of this method, but it certainly makes for tastier, healthier and cheaper pork.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 6, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Commerical catfish farmers also feed their fish grain pellets.


 
{{{{{{{{{{{Jennyema}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## kadesma (Feb 6, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> What cut did you use?
> 
> Loin cuts are leaner while cuts from the shoulder (picnic or butt) are fattier. I can see an objection to pork shoulder roasts too often, because of the fat content, maybe, but I don't think the diets or pen conditions of commercially-raised pigs should be concerns.
> 
> ...


I wish that were true  No she meant the lean cuts like a loin any fat removed or a tenderloin..It was meant as a way toadd do the diet and not have so much chicken. Although once a week I have my  3 slices of bacon and my bagel with lite cream cheese..Otherwise, I'd be a nasty ol grump 
kadesma


----------



## Candocook (Feb 6, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> My family feels that pigs eat anything. Kind of like the catfish of the ocean, bottom feeders. Just their diet is not something to be desired. Our cousin is pig farmer and he himself doesn't eat pork too much. He never wants to explain why. Probably because it is his livelihood.
> 
> Also had a male pig that he had just fed attack him from behind. Don't know what got into him? Never know what an animal is thinking. But I have seen their pens and they aren't the cleanest animal.
> 
> I don't have any feeling about preparing a roast as to the flavor it has. I guess I got a strange group here. Always want something different.


 
If I had to live with the pig waste lagoon, I might also think about not wanting to eat it.  Ask your family to explain how the food they eat makes any difference to the meat of the pig.
 Pigs are no longer "slopped" and even if they were, it was food that was originally left over from the farmer's table--and in most other parts of the world would be eaten by humans, not fed to animals.
PIgs like to wallow--so do others like the rhino and hippo. It is a cooling mechanism among other things.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 7, 2007)

Pigs don't sweat like we do. And so wallowing was a way to maintain safe body temperature. And dusting themselves was a way to control bites from pesky horse flies and other biting insects. Unfortunately, pigs picked up a nasty parisite called trichinosis (the reason pork had to be cooked to a well-done state). 

By law, pigs sold comercially for food must now be raised in a clean environment and fed healthy food. They have fresh water to cool themselves in and aren't kept in pens where there feces mix with the soil. This has resulted in the elimination of the parsite problem.

As to what they used to eat, pigs are omnivores, just like us. They will eat meat, veggies, fruit, just about anything we would. They have a metabolism very similar to our own. Rember the swine-flu epedemic several years back. Well that started in the orient. The flu bug mutated into a critter that infected pigs, and then found another host that it could survive in, humans. In fact, pigs are so like us that there have actually been pig organs transplanted into humans. And pigs are a major source of insulin, used for diabetics.

And just like us, if left to there own devices, pigs much prefer to be clean than dirty.

Again on the food health issue, it is actually healthier to spread pork fat on your toast than it is to spread butter, or trans-fats. Pork fat is lower in cholesterol than is butter, trans-fats, or beef fat.

Yes, the poor pig is much maligned. It just isn't pretty enough to gain respect by us very judgemental humans. I eat pork and will continue to do so. And I won't cook it beyone 165 degrees, and often will cook to 150. I like mine juicy and tender.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 7, 2007)

" PORK RULES"  We have it weekly - so many ways !   Love my little piggies !


----------



## Poutine (Feb 8, 2007)

*Pork Rules*

This site give you nutritional info about pork and some recipes:
Pork Checkoff - Pork and Health - Nutrition Facts - Leanest Cuts of Pork

I rarely eat chicken anymore because it has become so fatty. Most commercial meat farmers give their animals lots of different chemicals to make them grow fast and make them fat but chicken farmers are the worst! Pork right now is more concerned with getting a better reputation so they don't go as overboard as the chicken farmers do.

My inlaws used to have a chicken farm - it was only for egg/chick production and supposed to be much nicer than meat farms but it was still GROSS!
Animals poo and it smells and is gross that is the way it is on a farm - we used to have a few cows and horses and neighbours had chickens so it is not the normal farm stuff that bugs me chickens have just always been extra disgusting to me (they smell, they peck at each other and you). 

Pork Rules - it is the "other white meat"


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 8, 2007)

*In Depth*

Goodweed, thanks.  You really do take it seriously when someone tells you to watch your diet.  Your knowledge is appreciated.  I always count on you to share your insight with us.  Sure grateful you do.  Really helps me out.

You stated, 
As to what they used to eat, pigs are omnivores, just like us. They will eat meat, veggies, fruit, just about anything we would. They have a metabolism very similar to our own. Rember the swine-flu epedemic several years back. Well that started in the orient. The flu bug mutated into a critter that infected pigs, and then found another host that it could survive in, humans. In fact, pigs are so like us that there have actually been pig organs transplanted into humans. And pigs are a major source of insulin, used for diabetics.

JUST LIKE US!  Wow, never expected to see that.  So pork fat is better than butter to put on bread?  You truly have enlightened me.  I am glad I asked about the pork roast.  I am going to continue to share this info w/the family. I sure don't feel guilty about fixing them pork anymore.


----------

